# Dendrobium Stardust 'Firebird'



## KyushuCalanthe (May 19, 2010)

Flowering nicely, but not a many as last year.


----------



## emydura (May 19, 2010)

That is just stunning Tom. I love the orange colour.

David


----------



## biothanasis (May 19, 2010)

Excellent!!! It is den unicum x Ukon..!? How does Ukon look like?


----------



## JeanLux (May 19, 2010)

cool blooms with a lot of unicum!!! Jean


----------



## SlipperFan (May 19, 2010)

I love that orange color!!!


----------



## goldenrose (May 20, 2010)

Still neat! :clap: :clap:
Some blooming is better than none!


----------

